# Size For Ferries



## johnnyb (Jan 15, 2009)

Anyone know how important size is for ferries? Have been trying to get spec for 2004 Adria Coral 660 DP . Seems to be 7 .1 meters Long and 3.1 meters high which appears to increase ferry prices considerably. Being over 3 meter and over 7 meter? Anyone any experience of this?


----------



## marymo (Jan 15, 2009)

*Size of Camper - Ferry*



johnnyb said:


> Anyone know how important size is for ferries? Have been trying to get spec for 2004 Adria Coral 660 DP . Seems to be 7 .1 meters Long and 3.1 meters high which appears to increase ferry prices considerably. Being over 3 meter and over 7 meter? Anyone any experience of this?



Hi Johnny B
Height of your camper can determine where on boat you will be placed - A lot of people book camper at shorter length to get lower price and if you get away with it all well and good...If the boat is anywhere near full they will come out with the tape and measure and then you are in the lap of the gods!


----------



## Geoff.W (Jan 15, 2009)

johnnyb said:


> Anyone know how important size is for ferries? Have been trying to get spec for 2004 Adria Coral 660 DP . Seems to be 7 .1 meters Long and 3.1 meters high which appears to increase ferry prices considerably. Being over 3 meter and over 7 meter? Anyone any experience of this?



Hi. Our camper is a similar size touch taller and wider but around the same length. We have been to across the channel 3 times, twice with Norfolkline and once on (in?) the tunnel. The height question, as already pointed out, is only to ensure you are loaded correctly and shouldn't make any difference to the price. As for length When we traveled on (in?) the tunnel they didn't even ask, Norfolkline do charge for each extra metre over 6 and this can add quite a bit, however at 7.1M I would book at 7M as we were never checked. If you were, just act dumb as you would probably only have to pay the surcharge anyway. As we have not been on any longer crossing I'm afraid I can't be of much help there, but I expect someone else may be along to help on that.


----------



## Telstar (Jan 16, 2009)

*Size*

Hi

I looked recently at some old posts on this site and seem to recall that CAS mentioned that she once got measured.

Personally my van is 6.01m long.  Obviously I declare under 7m (NOT).  I have recently been checking out CalMac ferry guide and they ask for length including towbar and bike rack.  I think that I will make sure that I have a couple of spanners to remove the towbar  I have never been measured, but for some reason always get called in by customs for searching.

Jon


----------



## stewnjo (Jan 16, 2009)

We have a bike rack on the rear of our camper. I queried with Brittany Ferries as to the increase in price on their website as the overall length even with the bikes was still within the 6m limit. No problem. So I saved about £34 !!
Stewart


----------



## Hazy-thoughts (Jan 16, 2009)

I recently picked up my van from Germany, and used Seafrance to come home. The van is approx 7.4 m long, and 3.1m high. I ordered my ticket online and no problem at all. I came home on 21st Dec and was only charged £52 (single fare)

Well worth checking around, as prices vary. Time of year will also make a difference to price, the first weekend of any school holidays may be a time to avoid


----------



## Airecraft (Jan 17, 2009)

I travelled with Speed Ferries (now defunct) 3 times then, on the 4th occassion, they measured and declared the van too wide, by 2.5cm, to get on the ship, and I had to rebook with Norfolk. Don't assume one successful crossing  means all will be well in the future.


----------



## Hazy-thoughts (Jan 18, 2009)

Hazy-thoughts said:


> I recently picked up my van from Germany, and used Seafrance to come home. The van is approx 7.4 m long, and 3.1m high. I ordered my ticket online and no problem at all. I came home on 21st Dec and was only charged £52 (single fare)
> 
> Well worth checking around, as prices vary. Time of year will also make a difference to price, the first weekend of any school holidays may be a time to avoid





Edit.........................  My apologies it was actually Pand O that I travelled with and not Seafrance


----------



## marymo (Jan 19, 2009)

johnnyb said:


> Anyone know how important size is for ferries? Have been trying to get spec for 2004 Adria Coral 660 DP . Seems to be 7 .1 meters Long and 3.1 meters high which appears to increase ferry prices considerably. Being over 3 meter and over 7 meter? Anyone any experience of this?



Johnny B - We have travelled from Ireland on various ferries - On our last two trips (Easter & Summer 08 ) Irish Ferries measured Campers in Cherbourg - Easter Ferry was full so by tiime all sorted we were 2 hours late sailing.    So as I said you take your chances!!


----------

